

Build A Reverse Ebay Style Business Using the ThemBid.com Engine - thinkingserious
http://digigen.wordpress.com/2007/11/07/20-minutes-with-elmer-thomas-founder-of-thembid/
In this interview, Elmer Thomas, CEO of ThemBid.com announces a White Label version of ThemBid.com.
======
Fuca
"We are not worried about copycats, in fact we want to partner with them and
help them launch their ideas quickly with our new White Label version of
ThemBid.com"

Cool, where is the link?

~~~
thinkingserious
Currently we have a few select partners in the process of implementation. We
will be releasing the sign up information next week to the public and we will
release a notification here and on our blog.

